# DOG hair??



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Getting rid of the dog is not an option. 

I have a great pyrneese that has been indoors for the past month due to 100+ temps and I've burned up a vacuum cleaner.. looking for a new one.

My SIL says not to waste money on a dyson, any other ideas? Does anyone have a Kirby? wondering if it would do better?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

We have 18 indoor/outdoor dogs. I sweep up dog hair first, then vacuum. Can't recommend any certain brand...I just consider myself lucky if a vacuum cleaner lasts me two years so I always buy whatever is on sale at the time.

I really wanted one of those Dyson vacuums specifically for pet hair, but read reviews and changed my mind. Go to www.goodhousekeeping.com and search for their vacuum cleaner reviews.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

I have one of those rubber "one sweep" brooms, use that to scrape the fuzz up before running the vaccuum. My $30 vaccuums last me pretty well doing this (one is 3, the other is 5).


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Three inside/outside dogs. My Dyson is 6 years old now, I think, still runs like the day I bought it. Worth every penny, imo.


----------



## Razorback21 (May 13, 2003)

We use the cheapest Bissel at Walmart and has never let us down. We have 3 dogs and this machine is great!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My Dyson "animal" is about 6-7 years old now and still going strong. I have wood floors throughout, 3 long-haird dogs, and vac twice a day usually.

Did have to replace the hose about three years ago.

Mon


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I just read that the biggest culprit controlling pet hair is static electricity. It said to use anti static spray on floors and furniture before vacuuming.

I'd think that one would allow tome for the spray to dry AND I wonder if that stuff would make the hard floors slippery!


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I have carpet everywhere except the kitchen and baths (can't get traction for the wheelchair on hard surfaces) and we are going through a vacuum cleaner per year.. they clog, loose suction or just burn out. Bissel, Eureka, you name it.

I'm in a wheelchair, so sweeping before vacuuming isn't really do able. I guess maybe my option is just to keep buying a cheap vacuum each year.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I went through the same things you all did with vacuum cleaners then found a rainbow on ebay with all kinds of attachments and i LOVE it....no pet hair flying around when vacuuming as it all goes in the water and yes,,wow,you should see the hairy water...It was used when i bought it and i have had it for about 5 years now & still going strong!

I tried my daughters rainbow before i bought one to know if it would work or i would like it and I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a top of the line Kirby, does everything but the dishes, lol, and I love it! It has lots of attachments, including a steam brush, a carpet shampooer and a buffer, as well as the micro-allergen filter. BUT, I have this caveat to include. ANY vacuum will clog up and burn out with a lot of hair. 

I used to have a Pyr so know how they shed, and I have very long hair and shed a lot myself, lol, and any type of vacuum with a beater bar and/or rolling brush will get the hair all twisted around it and either prevent it from turning, thus burning up your motor, or throw the belt off and prevent it from picking up.

I take the bottom piece off my Kirby (not sure how others come apart or if you might just have to turn them upside down), and clean all the hair out of the brush and beater bar with a comb and some scissors. I clean out everything I can reach and make sure the belt is in proper position and without defect and that all screws and parts are tight. Of course, I spent a lot more money on the Kirby than most vacuums, but before that I was going through one a year even WITH cleaning them out, so I think it was a good investment. 

I think of my vacuum like I do my car or my house...it needs regular maintenance to perform well and stay in good condition. I wouldn't expect to not do any maintenance on them and expect them to keep running great forever. Just my two cents, hope this helps, Deb. 

P.S. If you do decide to buy a Kirby, their first price is not their selling price. I eventually bought mine for $800 less than they first quoted...so haggle, lol. My mother had a Kirby for over 60 years and only ever had to replace one belt (other than bags of course), and it was still going strong when she died. I fully expect my Kirby to outlast me, as long as I take care of it.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Get the dog a haircut.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree about giving the do a hair cut. They still shed though. I have mine shaved every May, but if they are in due to heat, they still shed, just short hairs though. I sweep first with a broom, even the carpet, then I vacuum.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Two Dogs, two cats, horse hair every time I brush them. my long hair.

Dyson is the only vacuum that has ever lasted and has the same suction it had the day I bought it.


----------



## sharplady (May 20, 2011)

Kirby is my choice for household vaccum but you DO NOT have to buy new check out your local Craigs List and see if you can find someone who has fallen out of love with their Kirby. I have 5 persians indoors and Kirby is what I use to keep the white hair off my dark blue carpet. 

I also second giving the dog a clip. My Great Pyrennes gets one every year and she loves it!


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

I second the kerby. Grew up with one. Got mine in 97 and am still in love with it. It's been serviced once in all that time. I change the belts every so often, and that's about it. Love it. I also have 4 dogs.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I think we're up to fourth or fifth-ing on the Kirby. 

Four dogs here too. 
I've had mine for 14 years and it'll still suck the nails out of the subfloor. I've replaced belts on it, and bags, and that's it. We got it for the sole purpose of finally having found something that would get all of the dog hair. 

A friend of ours sold them for a while and he demo-ed it for us. He was a lousy salesman (we were one of his few sales), but he truly believed in them. He sold us ours at his cost.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Had a used Kirby, worked great. It was from the fifty's, so was over 30 years old and had been cleaned and prepped at the Kirby store. People trade up their Kirbys so if you can't find a used one for sale, ask the Kirby agent if they have one. I suggest a Furminator. Your vet may sell them. They are like a horse comb, tear shaped with teeth. Marvelous at pulling out the fur. It's almost like shearing. It's work to comb out a Great Pry, but in the end would be less time intensive and labor intensive than vacuuming and vacuuming and vacuuming.


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

I had a Kirby at our first place, it lasted longer than the cheaper ones but it was so heavy/bulky to move around and work with. (this was 20some years ago, so I'm sure the design has changed over the years). I am on year 8 or more with the Dyson animal and I love it. (side track - am I the only one who tries to remember when something was added by if anyone was still in school?) It comes apart several places so if it gets a clog (or eats something it shouldn't have that rattles around) it pulls apart easily to clear. The filters are washable and easy access for me. I replaced the hose and it does have duct tape around the inlet for the hose from a trip down the steps by notme the gremlin who lived at our house when all the kids were home. At that time we had 5 inside dogs, 4 cats and assorted guinea pigs, rabbits, and small caged critters and it kept up with the furbunnies as long as I could put it in someones hand and turn it on. lol. I have carpeted steps, mix of laminate, vinyl and carpet floors in the rooms. it IS a little bulky for doing the steps if I carry it up, but the hose reaches over half way so usually I do bottom ones up to half, carry it up and then vac top down past where I stopped. I clean a church for a living and wish I could talk them into one instead of the commercial vacs we go thru every 2 years. When my Dyson gets replaced it will be with another and the kids have dibs if it's still running. It has traveled to new apartments, friends houses and work a few times and still going strong.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Dysons are good. I'm a housecleaner and I've actually considering offering the clients who have them a "Dyson discount" as they make my job so much easier.

As far as what to do about the hair ... I have one client who has me vacuum her dog! :teehee:


----------



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

You said that you are in a wheelchair, so your best bet is to get a small that has the most power. I am a housekeeper, some of the people I clean for have Dysons. I don't like how it is made, it is akwared for me anyway. It does have good sucking power though I do give it that.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

My dog used to let me vacuum him and wow did that make things easier. Then he started to really not like it so I had to stop.

A vacuum repairman told me that if I am vacuuming up a lot of dog hair, I should be changing the bag when it is only half full. I started doing that and now have no problems with the vacuum burning out.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I have 200 pounds of dog, and love my Dyson. I have the purple one, which I think is the one for animal hair. I have had it about 6 yeears now. It fills up completely with hair each time I use it, but I just empty the canister and I'm ready to go for the next time---no bags or filters. If if ever breaks, I will definatly buy another Dyson--I like the new Ball one that swivels.


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 12, 2006)

We've had our Rainbow for 16 years and have had indoor/outdoor German Shepherds, a Samoyed/Retriever cross, Black Lab and Border Collie in those years. The machine was spendy, but def worth it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Also use a shedding blade daily to get rid of the loose hair before it hits the carpet.


----------



## kimmie4476 (Mar 4, 2010)

I use a shark vacuum... for the price (120 at walmart), it has been the best vacuum I've ever had (never had a dyson though) I have 3 dogs and a cat in the house and I have literally got down on my hands and knees after vacuuming and can't find a hair. The ONLY drawback I've found with it is that the dust cup is too small and I have to empty it about 4 times for the living room (I hate vacuuming and don't do it enough  ) It is also very light weight


----------



## ChickenMiss (Jan 21, 2012)

My suggestion may not be helpful.. get rid of the carpet. We only lightly vacuum here and there now on a couple large area rugs. We sweep and wet or dry swiffer instead.

Edit: Not sure exactly what brand the vacuum is.. I think it's a Hoover. Something with a Hepa filter cause we've got several people with allergies in this house.


----------

